

Apple tablet: One tech gadget for all - vas_popovski
http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/16/technology/apple_tablet/index.htm

======
stevejohnson
This article is _completely ridiculous._ They're making predictions about a
product that has never been announced, or even hinted at. How can they
possibly predict its success or failure based on a total lack of real
information about it?

The Apple speculation circus stopped being a good spectator sport a long time
ago. Now it's just silly.

------
vas_popovski
Ok there's been a lot of hype surrounding the tablet. . . and it seems to me
that most of it is based on the success of the iPhone (imho) . . Don't get me
wrong I really love what apple do. . product wise. . .but I was just
wondering. . are we "putting the tablet on a pedestal" because of our
expectations and all the hype surrounding it. . or do you think it's gonna
really be the "next big thing"?

Would like to hear what you guys think :)

